
Some Medical and Bank iOS Apps Are Exposing Login Details to Hackers - aceperry
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/medical-and-bank-ios-apps-are-exposing-sensitive-user-data-to-hackers
======
tubehouse
Including, hilariously, the Vice news app. They might have noticed that if
they bothered to read the original article while writing their blogspam.

